
Some Thoughts On The Success Of Code Year - pors
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/01/some-thoughts-on-the-success-of-code-year.html
======
samirahmed
Getting 100k people to MAKE a new years resolution is not true success,
(thought its definitely fantastic)

Its more about being resolute. If Code Year can keep people involved and
coding for longer than a few months, that is a success.

I would be interested to see retention and participation numbers as the year
continues.

------
gamechangr
Amazing! It's apparent that there is a real gap in practical learning steps
and what institutions are offering.

I'm glad to see more people taking an interest.

